# Homesteading in Idaho



## Hermit Kendig (Apr 1, 2011)

My fiancÃ©e and I are seriously considering Homesteading in Idaho.

I figure the first thing is finding a "place" to homestead at. 

We plan to build a cabin ourselves.

Where to look?

Thanks,
Hermit Kendig


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in Gooding Idaho. I like it here. I'm out in the county on 5 acres. Lincoln County, the Shoshone, area is not the place to go. They have fence out instead of fence in laws, meaning if livestock gets loose, it's up to you to maintain your fences to keep them out, not the farmer to keep up his fences to keep them out of your place. We have 5 water shares of canal/flood irrigation. The soil is sandy where it isn't lava rock. Garden plants need to be started indoors or a greenhouse. We didn't get any tomatoes this year, they didn't get planted early enough and never ripened. Big dairy industry, lots of corn/alfalfa/potato/bean/beet fields all over. The grass grows lush and green with irrigation from March until the beginning of November to keep my horses and cows plump and shiny. We a great supplier for alfalfa/grass hay through the winter. We raise chickens, rabbits, a few steers, and garden. It's about an hours drive to Fairfield up the mountain to go haul firewood for the winter. If I had a choice, I might think about moving to Fairfield just because they get more rain/snowfall, and there are more springs, streams, and groundwater. They do however get a lot more snowfall, it's further to get to town for work or load up on supplies and the growing season for the garden is a few weeks shorter. I don't know much about anything except for the county I live in and the few around me, but feel free to ask.


----------



## ognend (Sep 15, 2010)

Hermit Kendig said:


> My fiancÃ©e and I are seriously considering Homesteading in Idaho.
> 
> I figure the first thing is finding a "place" to homestead at.
> 
> ...


You did not tell us an important detail - do you have any experience homesteading?


----------

